# OPINIONs needed for this new product - Desk Top Canvas



## canvasideas (May 12, 2012)

Hi Guys,

As a photographer and printer, I can get lost in my projects. 

I have just developed a new look to the bespoke photo to canvas picture's we produce.

It's a free standing desk top canvas. 

Have a ponder at the 40sec clip 




Honest opinions very welcome


Russ
photo to canvas manchester canvas prints image onto canvas


----------

